# Death Company loadout question



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

I recently picked up 2 death company packs and I know I want to load them out with jump packs and chainswords for the assault aspect... my question is it really worth the points to, out of the 5 per pack, give 2 hand flamers, 2 infernus pistols and one bolt pistol. 

Also if in anyone's history of using death company have found that this loadout doesn't work too well, most especially with multiple hand flamers. If I had my way i'd loadout the 10 with 4 hand flamers and 4 infernus pistols... I'm curious as to how well this would work against hordes/swarms and vehicles.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

A couple of infernous pistols wouldn't be amiss but not so with handflamers. Due to rage you're going to be moved a lot essentially by your opponent, must especially by mech. A couple of pistols stops this to an extent as you can effectively pop transports. Hand flamers not so much as if you're in range to hand flame, you're generally in range to assault which is where you want the DC anyway and you don't want your opponent to run away.


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Thanks! I guess that I should then go with 2 infernus pistols and maybe 1 flamer in a squad of 10... I frequently play a 'nid player.


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

I would say just skip the flamers all together... you will kill enough at str 5 I5 charging in that it just wont matter, maybe spend a few points on some PW's or PF's... 1 PF is almost a must, since some opponents will rage you into a dred, and without it your boned.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I'd spend points on close combat upgrades over shooting ones on a squad of Death Company. Grab a thunder hammer or power fist and possibly a power weapon as well and you're good to go.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

shampawnya said:


> my question is it really worth the points to, out of the 5 per pack, give 2 hand flamers, 2 infernus pistols and one bolt pistol.


My question is it worth the poitns jsut for the DC's as it is.
My personal prefrance is that give a unti of 10 2 Ifurnus pistols and the rest power swords. You don't need hand flamers and DC's will much almost anything in combat as it is and you NEED melta wepaons as raging into a dreadnoguht will spoil your day.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

hand flamers aren't great in a squad of DC and personally neither are jump packs. they're way too expensive with jump packs on so a rhino or razorback is a better option. also you can control their movement within a transport too. 

Best set up in my eyes is 2 infernus, a power weapon and a thunder hammer, 6 men in an assautl cannon razorback most powerful version I've fielded anyway


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreement. Just do not give them bolters since there really is no tactical strength here.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

well having bolters isn't as bad an idea as it used to be. they're relentless now so they can fire them and still charge in. have a chainsword and a bolt pistol on the charge you're getting 4 attacks on the charge plus the pistol shot so that's 5, of only 1 has an AP, with the bolter you have 3 attacks on the charge, plus the 2 shots of the bolter so still 5 attacks but 2 of them have AP of 5 now. great against eldar, dark eldar, tau and guard who would get saves from CC but not from their shooting.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I happen to agree with the sentiment of not using JP on DC. I use a 5 man DC squad 4 with PW and one with a PF. You really need the PF as they are kinda like retarded maniacs that just go every damn where on the board. I keep mine in a LR until I want them to wreak havoc, and they do wreak havoc very well. Just my two cents.


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Andrakis (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree that a powerfist is necessary for a unit of DC. But beyond that, I do not add anything (Other than possibly a chaplain!). Power weapons are a *large* point sink. If you think about what you would be applying the power weapons against, typically they are units with small numbers. Your weight of numbers with 4 attacks on the charge at STR and I 5 should be able to drag down quite a few without needing to spend the extra points. Consider spending the points from power weapons on a few more members.

Put them in a storm raven, and let them assault out of it where you need them. DC are useful for killing one enemy unit. After that, it's about positioning with consolidation after combat and luck.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

So you don't recommend using jumppack DC?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Jump pack DC cost too much, and with rage their added mobility just means they're even better at getting pulled out position. 6" movement isn't great, but with a transport they still get around just fine and you can get them to actually travel where you want them to, which is nice.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Just saw this thread. Keep in mind that you can only have 1 infernus pistol, hand flamer or plasma pistol for every 5 DC you have in the unit. So having 2 infernus in a unit of 6 is not 'legal'. I'm currently buildnig an 8 man DC unit w/ 2 power weapons, 1 infernus pistol & 1 thunder hammer. These guys will go inside a drop-pod, led by a Reclusiarch in terminator armor. I can't find it anywhere in the BA codex that says a Terminator Chaplain cannot be inside a pod. I reckon 8 man DC plus 1 Chaplain (who counts as two models for transport purpose) will be okay. Let me know if anyone disagrees or can source either the SM codex or BBB that I can't.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I am not sure the Termi-Reclusiarch can go in the Drop Pod. The only Dedicated Transports available for Terminators are the different kinds of Land Raiders.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Zodd said:


> I am not sure the Termi-Reclusiarch can go in the Drop Pod. The only Dedicated Transports available for Terminators are the different kinds of Land Raiders.


He can.....


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

But why would you want a chaplain? Chaplains are _bad_. Plus they don't do a whole lot for death company anymore. Is this one of those "but the fluff says so" things?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cyklown said:


> But why would you want a chaplain? Chaplains are _bad_. Plus they don't do a whole lot for death company anymore. Is this one of those "but the fluff says so" things?


'Cause not everyone plays for maximum efficiency. You should know this.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> But why would you want a chaplain? Chaplains are _bad_. Plus they don't do a whole lot for death company anymore. Is this one of those "but the fluff says so" things?


He's not using a Chaplin, he's using a Reclusiarch, cheapish HQ. if his area has a lot of Psychic defence could be a good choice. 

But then again he's playing with Death Company so not ultra-competitive anyway but not bad.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

*New Death Company*

Ive Played Blood Angels since 2nd Edition, and have well over 10K, There a Pretty Bad Ass group but, there back to the Black Rage so there weakness is small packs running you DC well out range to be Helpful and generally after weak Non DC worthy targets... I run mine in Either a Land Raider or Nice Shiney New DC Storm Raven, so I can have them Assault out and then if they need them to go another target I can make them get in and drive them where I want them. plus Storm raven gets Mister Fleet of foot DC dread up close and personal as well. I generally have them go Rape Troops & Dread drag the Vehicles to there Deaths.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

I know I'm probably insane for posting this, but in Apocalypse games, I flank march a 14 man squad of them, all with JP, a single TH, and a PW, led by Lemartes. 685 points of slaughter.


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Really torn here on how to load out my 10 man squad. All out assault (BP & Chainswords) or Bolters.

They will be in a Stormraven with a DC Dread and also a Reclusiarch. Gonna give one a PF but other than that any ideas - I did have them kitted out with 4 PW nut am now unsure because of the point sink  

Any advice is welcome and apols if this has hijacked the OP but it is still relevant to the original question :wink:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cyklown 
But why would you want a chaplain? Chaplains are bad. Plus they don't do a whole lot for death company anymore. Is this one of those "but the fluff says so" things?

Well, for one thing the fluff does indeed say so. They actually do, anyway. I charged karandras and 6 scorpians using a termi-chaplain and 7 death co (some dead): karandras killed 2 death co, scorpains killed, not sure how good my luck was, but my first role to hit was out of my 3 Chaplain and 8 death co attacks, 4 vs karandras 4 vs scorpians, i got 3 hits on karandras 2 on others then killed karandras and PF finished the scorpians off mostly, 2 left
Because i re-rolled misses i got 3 extra hits on karandras and 2 (total) on scorpians
Chaplains are not a waste, though the termi armour probably was

Belius, first off great pic. Dont give 4 PW, maybe like 2, can be very useful. ONLY GIVE BOLTERS TO MODELS W/ PF/TH!!! OR YOU WILL BURN IN HELL FOREVER AS A HERETIC  if you want give more PF and less PW then you have your bolters. Bolter + PF is great cuz you already lose the extra attack, and they are relentless. For the rest of them use CC + BP


----------

